# Eircom Sagem 6000 cordless phone



## adelicaaa (6 Mar 2010)

Please help.
I have an Eircom Sagem 6000 cordless phone connected to a land line. We had 2 of these phones in the house and using the instruction manual I 'linked' them together so that we could use them to call each other. Since then, we have taken one of the phones to another house and now the remaining one doesn't work with its base. It keeps displaying an 'out of range' error message. We no longer have the instruction manual to fix the problem and the other phone is working in the other house perfectly. There is nothing wrong with the phone line as it works ok with another telephone connected. If anyone can give any suggestions as to how to 'unlink' them I'd be very grateful. I've tried all the most obvious options on the phone such as 'reset handset' and 'reset base'.
Thanks
Adele


----------



## orfordpiece (12 Feb 2011)

Hi Adele, It could be that the handset that is showing out of range is still registered to the base that you moved so you will need to register the handset to you base that you have kept.

I have a Sagem 6000 also with a second handset but the second handset only has a charger it is not a base that you can register to.

I hope this helps.

Adrian


----------

